# Is it socially acceptable to work out in a hospital? (srs)



## Parzival (Feb 18, 2020)

Title
It's how I deal with stress
I'm talking about the waiting room, so calisthenics I don't have weights around me lol


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Title
> It's how I deal with stress
> I'm talking about the waiting room, so calisthenics I don't have weights around me lol




You'd be very lucky id you had any room to do it here, far too many people in the waiting room. You could scare people who didn't understand if you starting doing, to them, weird things.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 18, 2020)

No. It's a hospital not a gym. People there visiting sick or dying relatives don't need to be watching someone pretending to be rocky balboa


----------



## jobo (Feb 18, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Title
> It's how I deal with stress
> I'm talking about the waiting room, so calisthenics I don't have weights around me lol


you may find yourself going down the waiting list, as there likely to conclude theres not much wrong with you if you can knock off 200 push ups

but yes its socialy acceptable to train anywhere as long as your not bothering other people

you can do it with out making to much of a show of yourself, by using isometrics, try picking up the seat your sat on.

i have a bus workout that consits mainly of trying to bend varius bars or pull holding hoop of the cieling, apaert from my pained and slighty red face its more or less undetectable

and a waiting for a bus work out where i do pull ups off the shelter, thats a bit more obvious and causes people to look at you strangly

or you could just go outside every half hour and do as you wish


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> No. It's a hospital not a gym. People there visiting sick or dying relatives don't need to be watching someone pretending to be rocky balboa




Although if you are sat there in A&E for hours and hours because you  are silly enough to go there for a minor injury it might break up the boredom but then again if you are bored perhaps you'll learn next time....don't go to A&E for a minor injury!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 18, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Title
> It's how I deal with stress
> I'm talking about the waiting room, so calisthenics I don't have weights around me lol



In my days in hospital security, it would be a great way to get the nursing staff to call security to get you to stop


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 18, 2020)

@jobo has the right idea. Pick some things you can do that are unintrusive to others. It's entirely _legal_ to exercise in the waiting room, but would almost certainly make others uncomfortable, because it's odd behavior in that context. Me, I'd hop on the elevator, and if it's empty, I can do push-ups between floors. Since I'd want to stand up at every floor it stops at, I get one quick burpee in at each floor. I'll get a little exercise, and security probably gets a nice laugh out of it when monitoring the cameras.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 18, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> No. It's a hospital not a gym. People there visiting sick or dying relatives don't need to be watching someone pretending to be rocky balboa


k, why are you salty? Do you not think I'm doing the same thing?



jobo said:


> you can do it with out making to much of a show of yourself, by using isometrics, try picking up the seat your sat on.


Thanks for the tip brah


----------



## jobo (Feb 18, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> @jobo has the right idea. Pick some things you can do that are unintrusive to others. It's entirely _legal_ to exercise in the waiting room, but would almost certainly make others uncomfortable, because it's odd behavior in that context. Me, I'd hop on the elevator, and if it's empty, I can do push-ups between floors. Since I'd want to stand up at every floor it stops at, I get one quick burpee in at each floor. I'll get a little exercise, and security probably gets a nice laugh out of it when monitoring the cameras.


youve clearly not been in a british emergency unit on a saterday night, doing push up is possibly the least odd thing going on

particularly as my local unit shares the same reception as those waiting for mental health assessments, you can always sit with them if you want to look less odd


----------



## Parzival (Feb 18, 2020)

jobo said:


> youve clearly not been in a british emergency unit on a saterday night, doing push up is possibly the least odd thing going on
> 
> particularly as my local unit shares the same reception as those waiting for mental health assessments, you can always sit with them if you want to look less odd


The old disguise in plain sight technique, teachings of Hattori Hanzo


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

It really depends on what you're doing. Doing pushups/situps/jumping jacks in the waiting room would probably make the security on alert, if for nothing else than that it's bizarre behavior. If you've got something to squeeze that increases your grip strength, for instance, no one would look twice at that.


----------



## Buka (Feb 18, 2020)

Answer to your question - NO. Hell NO.

It's really not socially acceptable to be an ash-whole anywhere.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 18, 2020)

Parzival said:


> k, why are you salty? Do you not think I'm doing the same thing?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip brah


You asked me a question I gave you an answer. Again it's a hospital not a gym.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 18, 2020)

jobo said:


> youve clearly not been in a british emergency unit on a saterday night, doing push up is possibly the least odd thing going on
> 
> particularly as my local unit shares the same reception as those waiting for mental health assessments, you can always sit with them if you want to look less odd




Well you can laugh but jobo is perfectly correct, A&E on a weekend night is a place that has the most diverse types of people you can ever come across, sane, insane and everything in between sitting there waiting.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 18, 2020)

Depends on what you're doing. If you sitting there not bothering anyone, we aren't going to care. If you start doing wind sprints across the lobby or pull ups in the door frame, you're going to be told to knock it off or leave.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 19, 2020)

Dirty Dog said:


> Depends on what you're doing. If you sitting there not bothering anyone, we aren't going to care. If you start doing wind sprints across the lobby or pull ups in the door frame, you're going to be told to knock it off or leave.


HAHAHA laughed out loud there.. just the image of doing sprints across the hospital lobby or halls XD

When my partner was in, in the semiprivate room I did some knee exercise stuff, and would go out on the outdoor bit and stretched up a storm! But ER room I don't know about full calisthenics.. maybe some light stretching hehe


----------



## frank raud (Feb 19, 2020)

Parzival said:


> Title
> It's how I deal with stress
> I'm talking about the waiting room, so calisthenics I don't have weights around me lol


Have you ever seen anybody else do it? That might be a clue if it is socially acceptable or not. Here's a clue, if you have to ask, it probably is not socially acceptable. You would know Indonesian culture better than any on this board.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2020)

frank raud said:


> Have you ever seen anybody else do it? That might be a clue if it is socially acceptable or not. Here's a clue, if you have to ask, it probably is not socially acceptable. You would know Indonesian culture better than any on this board.



Why would a Canadian know Indonesian culture better than you or I?


----------



## Parzival (Feb 19, 2020)

Alright this thread's over, we got a semi private room a while ago


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 19, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> HAHAHA laughed out loud there.. just the image of doing sprints across the hospital lobby or halls XD
> 
> When my partner was in, in the semiprivate room I did some knee exercise stuff, and would go out on the outdoor bit and stretched up a storm! But ER room I don't know about full calisthenics.. maybe some light stretching hehe


I'm thinking maybe a shuttle run in the hallway with borrowed bedpans as markers?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 19, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I'm thinking maybe a shuttle run in the hallway with borrowed bedpans as markers?




That wouldn't work here, there's too many beds in the corridors. No we aren't third world, we just have winter illness problems ( well there's a government problem but that's a whole different story and another forum site!)


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> That wouldn't work here, there's too many beds in the corridors. No we aren't third world, we just have winter illness problems ( well there's a government problem but that's a whole different story and another forum site!)


Obstacle course, then.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 19, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> That wouldn't work here, there's too many beds in the corridors. No we aren't third world, we just have winter illness problems ( well there's a government problem but that's a whole different story and another forum site!)



Wouldn't work here either. At least not in the ED. Not only are there beds in the halls, but if you're running, someone is likely to think you're an escaping psych patient and take you down.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 19, 2020)

gpseymour said:


> I'm thinking maybe a shuttle run in the hallway with borrowed bedpans as markers?


YES. And hey if you get out of breath, strap an oxygen mask to ya and keep going!


----------

